
Interview with Don Chamberlin, designer of SQL - pramodhs
https://www.mappingthejourney.com/single-post/2017/10/12/episode-11-interview-with-don-chamberlin-designer-of-sql-database-language/
======
dunkelheit
Disappointingly low on technical detail... For me the most interesting part of
an interview with the original author of some well-established technology is
when he or she is discussing something that you take for granted and says
something along the lines of "oh, that thing is more of a historical accident,
I would design it a bit differently today". These nuggets can really broaden
your perspective, but I couldn't find any of them in this interview.

~~~
maxxxxx
That's a problem with a lot of interviews. Journalists almost always go for
the "human" side but I enjoy reading about the technical evolution and how
things developed.

I just read a book about the development of windows NT. Same thing, a lot
about people but not much about technical stuff.

------
rhombocombus
As someone who uses SQL extensively every day at my job, I really appreciate
the thought that went into it's design. It is by far the most sane part of
what I do every day.

~~~
cosmie
Completely agree! Although most of the developers I interface with look at me
like I'm an alien. So I don't know if SQL being the sanest part of my day is a
point _for_ SQL or a point _against_ the general sanity of my day.

------
petarb
Took an undergrad comp sci class taught by Don Chamberlin at UCSC in 2009. He
is a fascinating professor!

------
Haul4ss
I've been subscribed to this podcast since his 2nd or 3rd episode. He's had
some interesting guests.

I think the podcast is a one-man show. He could probably use some help with
mixing/production (and a new intro theme), but for a one-man show it's pretty
darn good.

Edit: I'm an idiot and just realized OP is the podcaster.

~~~
pramodhs
Thank You. Yes, I'm a one-man army and would use some help. Finding
interesting guests have not been hard but doing this week after week has been
hectic, but I love it. Maybe someday I can run the podcast as a team.

~~~
Haul4ss
Well considering you're doing it all by yourself, you are doing an awesome
job! I look forward to each new interview. I like that you give the guests
time to provide an in-depth answer without peppering them with too many
questions.

When you're a famous podcaster you can do a Mapping the Journey episode about
Mapping the Journey! :)

------
gumby
I was glad for a transcript!

I find it interesting that the technology of the time meant it was hard to
write ∀ and ∃ (though APL users seemed to go OK) and so they chose a complex
syntax that reminds me of COBOL. The early database applications were business
applications (SABRE being #1 I believe) so this wouldn't have been at all an
unreasonable basis for SQL's syntax.

------
berbec
Mr. Chamberlin was my dad's roommate at Harvey Mudd and worked with him at
IBM. It amazes him how much Sequel runs the world now.

------
jason_slack
One thing I thought about after reading this interview was just how much these
grassroots projects (at the time) were done just as a labor of love. Also,
just how free companies were with information. Publish a paper and share it
with the world.

